# bloodline



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

just got a puppy want to know how do i look at her parents on line


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

is she registered? if you know the parents you can google the name and see if they come up thats how i found alot of lunas ancestors. or if you know the kennel name sometimes they have websites? did you not see them when you picked up your pup?


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

yea she is registered with the adba. her mom and dad was there i want to get her. i wanted to see her ancestors and stuff


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you should be able to ask the breeder to look at the papers before you buy the pup and it will list the ancestors there [ or if you have the pedigree already then you should have the names on there}, i just googled names and looked online there was a few in her line i couldnt find but most are on there and make sure you have the right one there are alot of dogs out there with similar names sometimes just spelled a letter or 2 off so check it well.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

he gave me the registration certificate


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

What are the registered names of the parents to your puppy??


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

sire hughes '' diesel'' dam hughes '' river queen''


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Sire: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [255311] :: HUGHES' DIESEL

Edit: I tried but I can't find anything for Hughes River Queen...may call the breeder and get her registration number to search...goodluck!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

So after looking a bit more, I'm assuming you got the pup from Lee Pit Bulls, down there in Memphis? I found there website: Lee Pit Bulls and he said that they have 10 generation pedigrees available, but don't show them on the site. So I'd suggest getting a hold of the breeder. Then you should be set with all the info you need!


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i have her reg#


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Google it...just like I did for diesel...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think the pedigree you posted wingman is the sire or damn to this pup based on what is on the breeder's website they specialize in gotti and watchdog bloodlines. So it looks like your getting an American Bully not an American Pitbull Terrier. There are a lot of threads on here about the difference in the two breeds.

We are a small kennel located in Memphis, TN specializing in the American
Pitbull Terrier. Our dogs are ADBA registered. They are raisied in a loving
environment to ensure even temperments. The American Pitbull Terrier should be
medium sized, with solid musculature, and a smooth coat. They should weigh 
between 35-70 lbs at maturity. 10 Generation Pedigree available.

*Our mission is to produce the highest quality American Pitbull Terriers that go 
back generations through the Watchdog and Gotti lines. * Our pitbulls have solid builds, 
excellent temperaments, big heads, and flawless bloodlines. For more information
go to our Puppies page.

We will send the puppies home at 8 weeks old. With the puppy , you will receive 
their ADBA papers, information on the breed, feeding information, and training tips
for your new pet.

If you have not owned a Pit Bull before, please do some research because owning
a pitbull is a lifelong committment! Only responsible pet owners will be considered
for ownership.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Just wanted to add my 2 cent's after looking at the website 1,000 for a pup from a kennel who doesn't seem to do much of anything but breed their dog's IMO is entirely way too much money to fork over. Of course I am not telling you how to spend your money this is ultimately your choice. But for a pet that comes from pet parent's I personally think you could find a pup who comes from working parent's or show parent's from a kennel who actually does something worth wild with their dogs other than just breed animals and pay half the cost. Good Luck though Jaws hope you get the pup your looking for.

EDIT: Just noticed you already bought the pup so congrats to you hope your puppy is everything you had hoped for in a pet You should post some pics of him or her when you get a chance.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

jaws said:


> he gave me the registration certificate


Also Jaws If the breeder did not put the parent's up on peds online or another pedigree database your not going to be able to see the pedigree online. You will need to send off for the pedigree. Just fill out that certificate mail it off to the adba and they will mail you back a copy of the pedigree and then you can research all the dogs in your new pups pedigree and see if you can find them online. But in order to pull them up the breeder has to have them up on a pedigree database. Based on what the breeder suggested on their website they deal with watchdog and Gotti bloodlines which are American Bully bloodlines f that helps any.


----------

